# U.S. food companies caught faking blueberries with artificial colors and liquid sugar



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

U.S. food companies caught faking blueberries with artificial colors and liquid sugars by Mike Adams A Food Investigations mini-documentary released today exposes the “blueberry deception” in name-brand cereals, bagels, breads and bars. As revealed in the investigative video (www.FoodInvestigations.com), big-name food companies that offer blueberry cereals, muffins, pastries and bars have been caught “faking” the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

